# CeCe playing & posing



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Stalking and playing with Da Bird (if you look closely at the last photo, you'll see she ripped the feathers right out of the rubber grip at some point during this play session, which didn't make it any less interesting, to her):







































She also loves her kicker:





















And water from the sink (we run this fresh for her, so it's not dirty when she drinks out of it):












And chilling in ANY box:












Miss lady-like got really into her food one day, and had no clue that she'd gotten some on her face (which of course amused me):












And a shot of her posing, just because she looks like such a proper lady when she does.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

fantastic spots and stripes on a perfect coat+ killer eyes!!!


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

She's got the wow factor. She's beautiful.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Her eyes are really beautiful. Oh how I wish my Meatball can have a pair of green eyes too...


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful. Such wonderful coloring and her eyes are hypnotizing


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

What a drop-dead gorgeous cat CeCe is! Her fur is just so striking. 
How tall (or long) is she?


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you everybody! I love her eyes as well, and we call them "cartoon green" because they're so bright. She likes making sustained eye contact, too, so I get to look at them all time. They're definitely different, and I've had green eyes cats in the past.




6cats4me said:


> How tall (or long) is she?


You know, I've never measured her, but I consider her a petite cat. She's on the small side - between 7.5 to 8 pounds, and height wise not much difference from a "typical" petite female in the same weight range. Bengal's are a long, lean breed, and her build reminds me of a "teen" kitty where they go through the long, lean, all leg phase. So she's smallish, but I think photos usually make her look bigger than she is due to this. Her length is impressive when she really stretches out.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Great pictures! I love the first one; she's just ready to pounce!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

CeCe is gorgeous! You should definitely frame that first picture!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Very cute and lots of personality that ones has


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, CeCe is such a *stunner*!!!! That coat, those eyes, those paws! Love, love, love her! :love2:love2:love2


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Love her! And I love the one with food on her face. That happens to Yoshi all the time....he eats like a little piggy and doesn't realize he's got food in his whiskers and on his face. I end up wiping it off him and re-feeding it to him.


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't want to be repeating what everyone else said but wow your kitty has nice eyes!


----------



## Haloy1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful mini leopard.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm in love with your CeCe. I could also look at her all day long! Do you have any vids of her?


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you all! I do have some vids, but of course, she usually stops being funny by the time you grab the camera - that or I can't hold it steady AND manipulate her toy at the same time. I'll comb through what I have soon and see if I have any worth posting.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow! Those are some amazing markings. She's gorgeous!!


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful kitty!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow! She looks like a little JAGUAR!


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Holy moley! That's one GORGEOUS kitty you have!! I just love her spots and such pretty green eyes!


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! her eyes are stunning!


----------

